# NST's



## jsturgeon (Apr 18, 2008)

When a patient is seen in Observation/23 hour 99234-99236 stay at the Hospital can you bill for the Obs visit and NST 59025.26, if so the only documentation I have is in the physicians notes which may read NST reactive FHT's 140-160 etc. I do not have access to the strips. Is this enough documentation to support the billing. 

Thanks
Jeana S


----------



## 123smile4me@gmail.com (Apr 18, 2008)

If there is no Observation visit documented then one should not be billed out because there is no proof if an audit were to occur.  
The NST is oK to bill out but if your physician only read the NST it needs a 26 modifier on it.. Hope this helps Lucy


----------

